# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  سؤال

## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*ماذا يحدث في تسجيلات المريخ حقيقة أصابنا الغثيان لما نسمعه كل نسمع أسماء ان كانت حقيقة ام مجرد فرطقة ، أليس هناك مبالغة في تسجيل عمر بخيت ما  الذي يضيفه عمر خصوصا أصبح يلعب بيديه أكثر رجليه غير أن تحمله للضغط صار ضعيفا ، أفيدونا والرحمة مطلوبة .
                        	*

----------

